# My daughter's ultra-lightweight N+1



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

My dad has just ordered a ToddleBike for my daughter for her to use on the days that he and my mum look after her.

Now she has two Toddlebikes, each weighs well under 1kg.

Good girl.


----------



## Lee_M (24 Apr 2013)

the next Jo Rowsell/VickiP/etc ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

Lee_M said:


> the next Jo Rowsell/VickiP/etc ?


 
Just as soon as she starts sitting on it the right way round.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Apr 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Just as soon as she starts sitting on it the right way round.



That comment is, without a single shadow of a doubt, the funniest thing I have read on CC for a long time. A genuine laugh out loud.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (24 Apr 2013)

CarlP said:


> That comment is, without a single shadow of a doubt, the funniest thing I have read on CC for a long time. A genuine laugh out loud.



Glad to be of service


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Apr 2013)

CarlP said:


> That comment is, without a single shadow of a doubt, the funniest thing I have read on CC for a long time. A genuine laugh out loud.



It is also true, look:


----------



## mickle (27 Apr 2013)

Yeahbut have you seen the new ltd edish Neon model?


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Apr 2013)

and a sponsorship deal so young, chapeau Miss Culture


----------



## Andrew_Culture (27 Apr 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> and a sponsorship deal so young, chapeau Miss Culture
> 
> [/IMG]



We dress her in that tiger costume when she's having a stroppy day. It doesn't make her feel better but she looks a lot funnier throwing tantrums dressed as a tiger.


----------



## marknotgeorge (8 Jun 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We dress her in that tiger costume when she's having a stroppy day. It doesn't make her feel better but she looks a lot funnier throwing tantrums dressed as a tiger.


 

She's not called Emily, is she?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (9 Jun 2013)

marknotgeorge said:


> She's not called Emily, is she?



Cool looking book! My girl is more into books than teddies


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (9 Jun 2013)

proper funny and very cute thread


----------



## Cubist (12 Jun 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> We dress her in that tiger costume when she's having a stroppy day. It doesn't make her feel better but she looks a lot funnier throwing tantrums dressed as a tiger.


 
Thanks. Second laugh out loud today!


----------

